# Excel: Komma statt Punkt



## ch1576

Hallo!

Ich lese Daten von einem Messgerät mit Excel 2007 ein. Die Daten die das Messgerät liefert haben das amerikanische Zahlenformat (Punkt anstatt Komma zum Trennen der Dezimalstellen).
Wie kann ich das in unser Zahlenformat wandeln um die Werte weiter verarbeiten zu können?

Danke!
Christoph


----------



## SPSKILLER

Wenn deine Zellen als Text formatiert sind sollte der Punkt korrekt angezeigt werden.


----------



## vierlagig

du kannst das dezimaltrennzeichen unter extras->optionen->international ändern ...


----------



## SPSKILLER

was für ne Excel Version benutzt du?


----------



## Cerberus

So wie ich das sehe, benutzt 4L die 2003er Version.

In der 2007er Version findest du das Ganze laut Microsoft, indem du auf das Office-Symbol links oben klickst und dann ganz unten "Excel-Optionen" auswählst.


----------



## ch1576

Ich verwende Excel 2007. 
Wenn ich das Dezimaltrennzeichen wie von vierlagig bzw. cerberus beschrieben umstellle kann ich die Werte für Berechnungen nutzen. Was ich suche ist allerdings eine Möglichkeit die Werte in das Format mit Komma als Trennzeichen zu wandeln.

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## marlob

Du könntest deine eingelesenen Werte in andere Zellen umkopieren und die Formel 


		Code:
	

=WERT(WECHSELN(A1;".";","))

benutzen. Dann kannst du mit diesen Werten weiterrechnen.


----------



## vierlagig

da würde ich den weg über csv-export - mit ;-trennzeichen suchen-ersetzen im editor und csv-import versuchen


----------



## ch1576

Danke für eure Hilfe!
Ich habe den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht gesehen.
Die Lösung:
Suchen-Ersetzen
und schon werden in meiner Datei alle Punkte durch Kommas ersetzt.

Christoph


----------



## Gizzl0r

Ich schließe mich mal diesem Thema an.
Ich exportiere Daten in eine csv Datei. Alle Werte bei denen eine 0 voran geht erhalten als Trennzeichen einen Punkt statt einem Komma. Das bedeutet das Excel diese Werte dann als Standard ansieht und nicht als Zahl. Bsp: Wert1= 0.20554     Wert2=1,3655 => angezeigt als 13655. Wie kann man dieses Problem lösen? 
Gruß
Daniel


----------



## weißnix_

@Gizzl0r
Ich öffne *.csv nicht durch Doppelklick, sondern grundsätzlich über Datenimport aus Text. Sofern die Datei korrekt formatiert ist, kann ich dann in den Importoptionen u.A. auch Dezimal und Tausendertrennzeichen einstellen. Ebenfalls einstellbar ist der Feldtrenner.
Solltest Du aber ein durcheinander dieser Zeichen in der Datei haben wird es schwierig. Dann würde ich mir an Deiner Stelle nochmal die Entstehung der csv genauer ansehen.


----------

